# Yay...Albino Joey!!



## jan (Nov 7, 2008)

Is'nt it cute...sorta alien like l thought8)
After 2 seasons we have got our first Albino Tammar...
Grubby the albino dad has finally done his job!!
l can't wait for it to emerge from mums pouch...should be pretty cute


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 7, 2008)

Well done jan!

He/She is cute as 

I loved there enclosure to, there well looked after at your house.


----------



## Hickson (Nov 7, 2008)

Ummm.....wallabies are normally pink until they get fur.



Hix


----------



## jan (Nov 7, 2008)

Not this one Hix...definately albino!! The joeys usually have grey fluff by this stage of development and
they dont have pink eyes like this one... we have bred them the last couple of years and this one is definately 
different to the rest of them


----------



## Hickson (Nov 7, 2008)

Fair enough - bit hard to see thr colour of the eyes in those pics.



Hix


----------



## gold&black... (Nov 7, 2008)

Red eyes for sure HIX........


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2008)

Chrisreptile said:


> Well done jan!
> 
> He/She is cute as
> 
> I loved there enclosure to, there well looked after at your house.



i dont know how the heck ya tell the enclosure is good by those pics but good stuff!

great scrubby food anyway!


----------



## Hetty (Nov 7, 2008)

I dissected a Tammar Wallaby last week. They're not so cute on the inside :lol:


----------



## jan (Nov 7, 2008)

na...we breed rabbits for the scrubbies!!
Nice big ones...b


----------



## jan (Nov 7, 2008)

all blood and guts no doubt Hetty


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 7, 2008)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> i dont know how the heck ya tell the enclosure is good by those pics but good stuff!


Ive been there lol


----------



## Hetty (Nov 7, 2008)

jan said:


> all blood and guts no doubt Hetty



Yeah, I actually tipped it on its side and poured some of the blood out. It was a road kill so it was quite messy (no holes or anything, apart from the ones I made :lol: but it had internal bleeding).


----------



## No-two (Nov 7, 2008)

Can you bring the allready fured one to my house so I can pat it? It's cute  I wanna touch it!


----------



## jan (Nov 7, 2008)

How's things Chris? All of your critters doing well for you?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 7, 2008)

jan said:


> How's things Chris? All of your critters doing well for you?



Yeh theyre not bad lol.
How are all of yours?
The mice have exploded again lol


----------



## jan (Nov 7, 2008)

Good to hear!!
Yep all the critters are doing well...
Have a nice clutch of Olive eggs in the incubator due to hatch in a couple of weeks
The rat and mice breeding has extended heaps now l have the shed happening...out of control
for sure!!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 7, 2008)

Thats awesome, 
We have also extended our rats but not to that scale.
Must have rats popping out everywhere


----------



## No-two (Nov 7, 2008)

MY mice suck! They're the worst breeders ever! The expression "breed like mice" just doesn't appeal to me anymore... If my snakes bred like mice I'd maybe get a few babies everynow and then and they'd eat em all. Reguardless of how much fod they have they are forever killing their babies.


----------



## jan (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanx chris...much easier to manage!!
Yep the freezers are full and everyones happy


----------



## jan (Nov 7, 2008)

Never had a problem with mice or rats eating their young in the 3 years lve been breeding them.
l had one incident around a month ago which was really weird the whole litter of rats had their ears eaten
totally off....maybe they were the entree!!


----------



## jan (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey mckellar...hows the Prossie doing??


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 7, 2008)

well done jan!! god i envy that albino!! bet you were happy when you saw that one!!!! how much are one of those worth? not that im after one, just wondering really

wow, the shed ended up working out well!! it was still being put together when i was up there!! 
those rats i bought off you are breeding like crazy still and their bubs arent going too bad either!!


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 7, 2008)

jan said:


> Hey mckellar...hows the Prossie doing??


 
hahaha you read my mind!!! they are doing great!! had a bit of trouble for a while(they wouldnt take rats, so they were eating a couple of mice each every feed) but they are going great and growing well!! im really happy with them!! and you have olives on the way.... might have to look into those, ive been thinking about getting a pair for a while!!


----------



## jan (Nov 7, 2008)

l cant really say but maybe around 400 for a albino...
Glad the prossies are doing well for you
If your interested in a olive or 2 that would be cool l will
let you know when they are ready to go...


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 7, 2008)

jan said:


> l cant really say but maybe around 400 for a albino...
> Glad the prossies are doing well for you
> If your interested in a olive or 2 that would be cool l will
> let you know when they are ready to go...


 

400:O:O thats really cheap!!!
what about a normal one?

and let me know with those olives!! definantly interested!!


----------



## jan (Nov 8, 2008)

a normal is around 250..
yep will let you know when it happens


----------



## mick w (Nov 9, 2008)

congratulations on the albino baby the dad looks great ive got red necked wallabys but no young as yet


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 9, 2008)

just for curiosity what do you do to prevent sunburn and skin cancer in the albino?


----------



## krusty (Nov 14, 2008)

hey jan,your rat set up looks great (just how i need to get mine)
you would have to be very happy with that albino scrubby food.....lol


----------



## koubee (Nov 15, 2008)

Aww thats so cute Jan, shame it didn't pop it's head out when i was there.
Jan has the best rats too, very good quality......


----------



## melgalea (Nov 15, 2008)

u guys are so lucky to be able to keep them.


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 15, 2008)

jan said:


> na...we breed rabbits for the scrubbies!!
> Nice big ones...b


 
Its funny you say that, I was gonna say that the albino dad you have looks like an overgrown rabbit...LoL


----------



## jan (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanx Krusty...the setup is working well for us, a lot more organised at last!!
Lucky our scrubby's only eat coloured things...like big black rabbits
Hey...so mooky and sooky could be a good entree


----------



## jan (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanx Koubee....the joey is doing really well its not pink anymore...getting a nice white coat!!
Shouldnt be too much longer before it comes out of mums pouch


----------



## jan (Nov 15, 2008)

Bundy_Zigg the area where we keep them has loads of shade and they get more morning sun than hot afternoon sun....l have seen albino's at wildlife parks that have tatty ears due to sunburn....
If it was necessary l would probably put some sort of sunscreen of him, but he seems just fine


----------

